# Petition: Squab Farming



## birdlover000 (Aug 17, 2003)

Hello,

I don't know if you have seen the Squab Farming Petition yet, but there are only 15 petition, and I know, as pigeon lovers we can do better! Please, with all the love from my heart, let's try to stop this inhuman slaughter. Let's help the ones that don't have a chance, let them live. Please, sign the petition, save a squab.

Peace and Love,

Joy and Happiness,

God Bless,



My site:http://www.geocities.com/flyingacrossamerica/welcome
Petition:http://www.petitiononline.com/mod_perl/signed.cgi?jun2291&1


----------



## birdlover000 (Aug 17, 2003)

*Sorry,*

Hello all,

Present, there are 15 signatures, only, please help!!

Save a life,


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

My husband just signed.
I send your petition to a friend, if that's alright with you I can ask her to send it further to whom ever she knows.

Reti


----------



## birdlover000 (Aug 17, 2003)

*Great....*

Reti,

Thank you so much for help pigeons everywhere. 

~David


----------



## birdlover000 (Aug 17, 2003)

*Update!!*

My petition is on google, the second one when searched Squab Farming!!

Link: http://www.google.com/search?sourceid=navclient&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&q=squab+farming

This is great!!

Check it out!!

~David


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

This is great.
I am sure it will help get more signatures.

Reti


----------



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

One more name... During my vacations, I visited a farm where they had beautifull breeds of doves, chicken and pigeons... But they also had some big white ones who were raised for the table! It just made me sick. I don't eat birds since I developped an allergy to chicken many years ago. The doctors told it was because of the kind of food with hormones and drugs they eat. But I think it was my mind who played tricks with me and refused to eat any kind of birds I love so much!
 Poulette


----------



## birdlover000 (Aug 17, 2003)

*Sent an e-mail to the Senate.....*

Hello all,

I sent an e-mail to the senate abotu this, here si what I wrote:

Dear Senator Dianne Feinstein,

I live in ---------, a long way from CA. I am currently ------, a ----------------------. Some of my hobbies may include gardening, writing, and pigeons. The main and big one is pigeons, I have some, and I currently am a member of a site called pigeons.com. Well, one day, I went to a google search and typed in squabs (baby pigeons), and well, I found a Squab Farm, by the name of Bokhari Squab Farms, in Modesto, CA. I am not a fan of this at all, but was deeply upset when I can to this part.

Breeding Stocks

Item Age Price/Bird 
Squabs days $12.50 
Young adults 11-16 weeks $ 25.00 
Unmated pairs 17-24 weeks $ 37.50 

My biggest problem is well, at the top it says, Squabs days old, now a squab at days old has it eyes closed and is naked, and needs it parents to survive. 

This is ships day old Squab, now, how can that be fair, shipping tiny things like that, it would be like shipping a newly hatched Robin, or Blue Jay.

Here is what there shipping says:

Prices are subject to change without notice.
Cost of shipping boxes and postage is extra and may run

Something like $12.50 per bird.
Full payment with order is required.
Shipments are subject to:

Acceptance by USPS for Express Mail delivery. 
Temperatures (above 45 or below 85 degree F). 
Availability of stocks in hand. 
Orders are filled on "first come, first served" basis.
All birds are held in isolation for thirty days for biosecurity &

health check prior to shipment.
Allow 8-12 weeks lead time to ship your orders.

Now I understand this is, farming, but please Senate, this is cruel and abusive. Please look at the site: 

http://www.bokhari.com/

I am just asking, can you do anything in your power, at all? Right now, I have created a petition against these unjust acts. 

The link for this is at: 
http://www.petitiononline.com/mod_perl/signed.cgi?jun2291&1


I beg you, do you think if we can get at least 1500 signatures, you would maybe pass a law, or something around that matter to stop what they are doing to the poor squabs? SO please Senator Feinstein, please consider this.

Please Senator; would you please e-mail me back with any, any questions at all, anything?

I think I truly speak for all the pigeons lovers in America and through-out the world.

Thank you,

----------


----------



## birdlover000 (Aug 17, 2003)

Hey,

I just wanted to update you guys, that I may be getting some new Seraphims, sorry, I don't have a lot of time so, bye

~Thanks

~~David~~


----------



## Christina Coughlin (Dec 29, 2002)

This is really nice but have you ever thought about the inhuman slaughter of Chickens, ducks, geese, veal calves, pigs, all for our dinner table? If you eat at Burger King, McDonald's or any other resturant you are also supporting other animals being cruelly slaughtered. I don't want to support any animal being killed for our table but we can't get around that unless evryone goes Vegan right? 

I can't add my name to this petition and then go out and sit with my 3 year old pet roosters and not feel bad about the thousands of roosters and chickens being butchered every day for us to have some meat on our plates for dinner. We all love our pigeons, we couldn't ever think of eating them after looking into those sweet faces, next time you are at the fair, I would like to ask you to look at the faces of every kind of food animal you find and tell me that its fair for them.


----------



## birdlover000 (Aug 17, 2003)

*test*

Testing, my computer is acting funny, just wanted to see if this worked.....

~David


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Utlility kings have long been bred for food purpose. And squab farms Have been around for many many years. As long as people want that they will be here. I do not like it. but others do I guess the best thing is that some people take the time to raise pigeons rather then eat them. So perhaps start a pigeon club in your area or see if there is one already.


----------



## xavior (Jul 14, 2004)

Christina Coughlin said:


> This is really nice but have you ever thought about the inhuman slaughter of Chickens, ducks, geese, veal calves, pigs, all for our dinner table? If you eat at Burger King, McDonald's or any other resturant you are also supporting other animals being cruelly slaughtered. I don't want to support any animal being killed for our table but we can't get around that unless evryone goes Vegan right?
> 
> I can't add my name to this petition and then go out and sit with my 3 year old pet roosters and not feel bad about the thousands of roosters and chickens being butchered every day for us to have some meat on our plates for dinner. We all love our pigeons, we couldn't ever think of eating them after looking into those sweet faces, next time you are at the fair, I would like to ask you to look at the faces of every kind of food animal you find and tell me that its fair for them.


Thank you, Christina, for shedding light on all the other speicies who are victims of humans inhumanity. First.. I'm vegan. Second, I wasn't brought-up vegan. I became vegan, and it took a few steps to get here. It's still a learning and adjusting process. From experience, I know how hard it is to be vegan.. and we vegans know that asking people to just *GO VEGAN* is, often, asking too much of most people (although we still ask, and wish..). So, I ask that you save and protect other species wherever you can.. and if it begins with putting your name on a petition to stop the cruelty of these birds.. then that's a start.

_Forgive me, Christina, if I'm misreading you_ but it sounds like you're saying that you can't (won't?) you put your name on this petition because you still feel bad that you aren't saving others. It's a good sign that you feel bad.. it means that you can feel for others and are aware of what's going on. But, not making an effort to save some lives because you can't/won't try to save all lives doesn't make sense to me. As the suffering of these birds gets addressed.. cruelty against other lives will get noticed. Please, take a stand against inhumanity wherever you can. No matter how small.. every effort helps.. every effort counts.

Life constantly gives us the choice to be part of the solution or part of the problem. Do nothing - you're part of the problem. Do something - you're part of the solution. Eat flesh.. your part of the problem of the inhumanity against cows, chickens, fish (and the environment). Sign a petition to save the lives of birds (or dolphins, or elephants, etc.).. and you're part of the solution to protect those lives (& their environment). And who knows.. it just might feel good to be one more person trying to make the world a better place for at least some of the other lives on this planet. It sure beats doing nothing.

Then life will present you with another opportunity to save more lives.. and, again, the choice to be part of the problem.. or part of the solution.. will be yours.


----------



## pgnanddove (Sep 3, 2003)

I agree with Lee's comment. squab farming has been there for years. We get to know this much quicker/easily now because of media and online business opportunities. 
People have been eating these poor babies for years. This is one of the reasons (or may be the main reason) why there are breeds called "Utility Breeds" and research is on going to get the most meat from a baby birds.

As one of the members mentioned, if you take a look at their faces, you wouldn't want to kill them. It is hard to stop them with petitions as it is looked upon as a business, where as if you feed/help/raise as pet a pigeon, you will be frowned upon as if you are commiting a crime. I hope that all of our voices are heard through that petition. At least I hope they stop killing the babies and may be go for 1-2 year old grown up birds may be after one breeding season -still doesn't feel good.


----------



## elvis_911 (Apr 26, 2004)

I proudly signed the petition against squab farming


----------



## xavior (Jul 14, 2004)

pgnanddove said:


> ..It is hard to stop them with petitions as it is looked upon as a business, where as if you feed/help/raise as pet a pigeon, you will be frowned upon as if you are commiting a crime. I hope that all of our voices are heard through that petition.


It's a start. The more voices raised.. the louder it gets. Pass the word. Changes like this don't happen with ease and speed.. but don't be fooled into thinking that a business can't be stopped, weakened, changed, or disgraced. The tobacco industry (BIG BUSINESS) comes to mind.


----------

